# Amazon Kindle 3, Unable to Read the PDF's that I loaded



## Tohtruck (Oct 8, 2010)

I am using a Amazon Kindle 3 Wi-Fi with a Macbook Pro.

When I first got this thing, it seemed to work fine. I am dragging pdf files and text documents into the Documents folder on my Kindle. I have created sub-folders in the documents folder to separate my different books according to subjects.

I was able to read them fine, but for some reason all of a sudden whenever I try to open a book, I get the following error message:

*The selected item could not be opened. If you purchased this item from Amazon, delete the item and download it from Archived Items.*

What gives?


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Is this only happening for new items, or are documents that previously opened not working anymore, too? If the latter, I might try doing a restart to see if that clears it up: Home -> Menu -> Settings -> Menu -> Restart (*not* a Factory Reset!). If it is only new items, you might want to make sure you are not loading a batch of PDFs that are password protected or have some sort of DRM applied (I'm not even sure if there are such things as DRM'd PDF's?).


----------



## Tohtruck (Oct 8, 2010)

Figured it out, thanks for the reply. I had no idea that I was using old firmware, so I just upgraded the firmware and restarted everything, and it's fine now.

Thanks again.


----------

